# Pike



## Silentwarrior79 (Sep 22, 2010)

I had good luck pike fishing in the Turtle Creek, Austin, MN this summer with my handmade spinners. I knew there were pike in the creek, but not big ones. I caught some smaller pike throughout the summer, while a friend of mine who used a lure I made, caught a 40 inch pike in one of the shallowest parts of the creek in a weed bed. I didnt think anything of fishing shallow water, or right on top of bed of green, but thats where this fish was hanging out. Most of the pike I caught were in 2-4 ft of water.


----------

